# How do you make Whipped Shea?



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Do you just whip it or do you add things to it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Soften to room temp or little softer.. add about 20 to 30 percent liquid oils,, nice ones like apricot kernel oil...jojoba oil and whip till light and fluffy.. pack into jars.. I put in large baggie and squeeze into jars.. 
Barbara


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I melt mine over low heat. I tried just getting it soft but I could still see tiny clumps of it in the final product. I add oil, cornstarch, vit. E., a touch of glycerin, and fragrance.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I do just like Barb easy easy and even just plain shea butter works and sells nice.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I just started so I don't have much experience under my belt.

Anyways, I just take room temperature shea butter and throw it into my new kitchenaid stand mixer and then whip it. It takes some time and that thing is loud but I don't add anything but scent to mine. So far it has worked really well and at my first show with it it sold pretty well.

Becky


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I just whip raw shea and add a little of a liquid oil- no where near Barb's 20%. Maybe she knows something I don't! LOL....I've just done small batches so far. I usually use sweet almond for the liquid oil, but the last batch I used sunflower and it was even nicer. I let it whip away for a LONG time, scrape down the sides of the bowl occasionally and then add scent if it wasn't infused into the liquid oil. 
Oh, I do use the stick blender if I get a batch that is lumpy. I just stick blend until the lumps are smooth and then go back to whipping.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Adding 20 percent makes it even lighter and fluffier... 
Barbara


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Barb does it have a greasy feeling?

It seems when I add any oils to mine it feels more greasy. If I just whip up some shea at room temp I dont have that problem.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Mine doesn't have greasy feeling, makes a difference what oils you add to it.. I personally like jojoba and apricot kernel.. and I whip it very very light.. have to put on jars that it is packed by volume not by weight.. tho.. soaks right into your skin
Barbara


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

So is it best to used raw or refined shea?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's more about what is expected of your product line. Unrefined "natural shea" or if it's ok that it's refine (which is a chemical refinement). But refined shea also gives you a much cleaner product, no smell, and it's also the same consistancy each and every time you purchase it, so you can scent and not have to tweak batches each and everytime you use it for consistancy. Raw shea has such and earthy smell that it gives this note to everything you put it in when it's a high percentage of the product. It also clouds my liquid soap. Vicki


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

That's just what I needed to know. Thanks Vicki!


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks. I see when you whip it some of you have a stand mixer. I only have a little hand mixer. How long do you whip it? I also have a stick blender.


----------

